

Ask HN: What Thinkpad should I get? - cixa

I run Maverick Meerkat on an IBM R51 and I'm thinking of getting a new laptop. I have looked into the X301 and the T410.<p>Having spoken to a couple of users of Maverick on the X301 (with the SSD), they have recommended the T410 with the i7 processor.<p>Do you have an i7 based Thinkpad or an x301 and you run Ubuntu on it? What have your experiences been?<p>What I'm looking for is something bombproof. The R51 has weathered a lot of abuse.  How do the Lenovo builds stack up to the older IBM Thinkpads?<p>And if you have recommendations to non-Thinkpad laptops that fit the bill, do tell.
======
sabj
I think the Lenovo build is great, they really did a good job maintaining IBM
build quality. The Tx lot might be more bombproof than the Xx series, but I
don't know - I haven't had the glorious chance to play witht he x201 / x301 at
any great length. When I have, they felt a lot like really light and skinny
versions of their bigger cousins, with the same great quality and strength.
But, I might imagine that just because of the compromises to make them more
road-warrior friendly, they would be a bit more fragile.

------
there
i use an x301 running openbsd (with a samsung ssd). i swapped out the dvd
drive for a second battery and have no complaints about it.

the build quality is just like the old thinkpads (i've had the x40, x60, and
x61) and the keyboards are still perfect.

